# 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen



## nuhll (29. Januar 2017)

*2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Hallo,
da wir hier sehr schlechtes Internet haben, habe ich mir überlegt einen 2. Anschluss zu bestellen um das Internet mit der doppelten Geschwindigkeit benutzen zu können.

Leider findet man im Internet nicht viel aktuelles zum Thema..


*Ausgangssituation:*
1. Anschluss Telekom Hybrid bis zu 6 Mbit DSL + bis zu 50Mbit LTE.
2. Anschluss wird voraussichtlich am 8.2 geschaltet und ist das selbe wie oben, nur ohne Speed Option (d.H. max 16Mbit per LTE) - möchte gerne testen ob sich die Speedoption irgendwie auszahlt.

Ich werde hier über meine Erfahrungen und Einstellungen berichten.

Zunächst muss unterschieden werden zwischen *Leitungen bündeln* und *Load balancen*.

*Wirklich bündeln geht in DE nicht*, bzw nicht für normal sterbliche, weil es auch der ISP unterstützen muss, man könnte zwar theoretisch mit einem Root Server das selbe erreichen... aber wie gesagt, für normal sterbliche ist dies nicht möglich. *Bündeln* würde bedeuten 1 Connection geht gleichzeitig durch beide I-Net Leitungen, oder anders gesagt die beiden Speeds der Leitungen würden sich verdoppeln.

Ich werde das ganze als *Load Balancing* benutzen, d.H. 1 Rechner schaut HD Stream -> Leitung 1, wenn jetzt ein 2.er Stream gestartet wird, läuft dies automatisch über die 2. Leitung. Downloads funktionieren auch per Load Balancing, allerdings muss man hierfür ein Download Tool benutzen welches mehrere Connections (natürlich muss das auch der gegenüber unterstützen, was meistens aber geht) pro Download erlaubt. Der weitere Vorteil ist, sollte eine Leitung gestört sein werdet ihr keine Unterbrechung bemerken und einfach mit der anderen Leitung weiter surfen (fail over) - hierfür wäre es natürlich Ratsam 2 verschiedene Technologien zu verbinden also z.B. DSL von der Telekom und Kabel von Kabel Deutschland.

Für das Load Balancing braucht ihr einen Multi WAN fähigen Router, nach zahlreichen Videos und Tests anderer User scheint sich folgender bewährt zu haben: *Draytek 2925* Router, kosten ca. 200€.

*Was brauche ich um 2 Internetleitungen nutzen zu können?*


1.) Natürlich müsst ihr 2 Anschlüsse bezahlen (egal welcher Anbieter) - der Vorteil bei DSL ist das dass Kabel welches zur Telefondose geht meistens mindestens 4 Adrig ist, 1 DSL Anschluss aber nur 2 braucht, d.H. im normal Fall braucht ihr an der Verkabelung nichts zu ändern, der Techniker muss lediglich ne 2. Dose daneben setzen - Sollte ein Anschluss, warum auch immer nicht möglich sein, kommt ihr auch aus dem Vertrag raus (mal von dem 14. tägigen Widerrufsrecht abgesehen welches bei Internet und Telefon Bestellungen herrscht)

2.) Multi WAN fähiger Router, ca 200€

3.) Meine Anleitung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dat wars!



So bald es Neuigkeiten gibt werde ich berichten, inkl. Speedtest und welche Einstellungen ich genau an dem Router vorgenommen hab. Vielleicht kann ich dem ein oder anderen Stundenlanges suchen ersparen...

*Nötige Einstellungen am Draytek Router*
Zuerst konfiguriert ihr eure *2 Anschlüsse ganz normal.*  Wichtig ist dann nur das ihr euer *Netzwerk korrekt konfiguriert*. 

In meinem Fall das *normale Netzwerk* 
Für Rechner per LAN, WLAN für Handy usw. *192.168.0.1*-199. Ihr schließt alle Geräte (auch z.B. eure WLAN Router, spezielle Empfehlung: Google Wifi) an den Draytek Router an, sonst funktioniert die Lastverteilung NICHT!

Internet Anschluss 1 
*192.168.1.1*-199 (Speedport bekommt also *192.168.1.1* und Draytek an diesem Anschluss *192.168.1.2*)

Internet Anschluss 2 
*192.168.2.1*-199 (Speedport also *192.168.2.1*, Draytek *192.168.2.2*). 

Wenn ihr das nicht korrekt macht dann könnt ihr z.B. eure Router nicht mehr erreichen. Anbei ein paar Bilder die euch als Beispiel dienen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Draytek Router bietet auch einen Datenfluss Monitor an, wo man schön sehen kann was worüber geht*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Speedtest mit Load Balancing*
Sofort 12 Mbits, dann wird LTE dazu geschaltet. Zwischen 12 und 54Mbits, je nach LTE Auslastung

*Speedtest ohne Load Balancing*
Sofort 5Mbits, dann wird LTE dazu geschaltet. Zwischen 4 und 34Mbits, je nach LTE Auslastung

*Fazit*
Bisher ist es mir leider noch nicht möglich gewesen den 1800er Masten per Richtfunk zu erreichen, trotzdem hat sich der Speed und die gesamte Datenrate inetwa ca. Verdoppelt. Von 3-12 Mbits auf 12-54Mbits (das Maximale des 800er Mastes bei mir), es scheint als wenn die Leitung generell stabiler beim download ist, da alles immer über 2 Anschlüsse geteilt wird. Bisher gab es auch KEIN einziges Problem mit Banking APP, Bankseiten oder irgendwelchen Foren, außer bei Share-Online, da würde ich dann z.B. Premiumize empfehlen. Der Draytek Router ist so klug und verteilt wenn ich z.B. PCGHW ansurfe die Connections nicht über beide Anschlüsse sondern z.B. nur über Anschluss 1 - ich vermute daher wird es auch in Zukunft keine Probleme geben.

Generell war die Einrichtung ein wirkliches Kinderspiel, es gab keine Probleme, anfangs hatte ich die Subnetzmaske (siehe meine IP Vorschläge oben) nicht verändert, daher konnte ich die Router nicht erreichen, Internet ging aber trotzdem, aber als das Problem erkannt und beseitigt war - perfekt!

Generell ist es nun möglich das jemand etwas downloaded (oder Streamt) und nebenbei kann man 1. normal surfen, 2. mit niedrigen Ping spielen oder 3. selbst flüssig einen Stream gucken - genau wie ich es wollte!

*PS: Am besten ist es natürlich wenn ihr mit eurem Setup 2 verschiedene Funkmasten in Reichweite habt.*

PSS:
Als Tipp bei der Bestellung von dem 2. Anschluss *UNBEDINGT NEUANSCHLUSS* auswählen, sonst kann es aufgrund der unglaublich fähigen Anbieter passieren das ihr euren Bestehenden Vertrag ändert... auch möchte ich zu bedenken geben das der Anbieter bzw. die Techniker *NULL AHNUNG* haben und auch *KEINERLEI* Unterstützung geben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

wenn du doch schon 6mbit dsl mit 50mbit lte hast, macht dann ueberhaupt das ganze sinn?

wenn du jetzt 2x den.hybrid tarif abschliesst, kostet dich dass doch knapp 90euro pro monat.

wuerde da der reine mobil business xl nicht mehr sinn machen/?
der kostet zwar 200 im monat, aber wenn.du.das top smartphone.dass du jedes jahr.dazu bekommst abziehst, landest.auch nur.bei knapp 120euro.
Dafuer erhaeltst du 300 mbit lte und wirst im.gegensatz zum hybrid in den zellwn.bevorzugt behandelt.

von deinem 50mbit lte hybrid kommen nur 30mbit bspw an weil die zelle voll ist, der business xl erhaelt aber immer seine 100mbit bspw weil er in den zellenkapazitaeten mit hoeherer prioritaet behandelt wird.
zudem erhaelst du 2 weitere sim karten und einen vollwertigen handzvertrag mit unlimitted flat.



will imo heissen:
2x hybridtarif mit immernoch lahmen speed wegen geringer zellenprioritaet
90euro

oder

busines xl
3 simkarten
1 im handy, mkt einer komettflat und allem unlimitiert, auch in ausland
1 zu hause mit dem wirklich maximalen lte speed der geht
1 bei deinen eltern oder deiner paetnerin oder auch zu hause fuer doppelten speed 
dazu ein 700euro smartphone kostenlos jedes jahr (das man.auch verkaufen kann)
200euro, aber dafuer viel mehr gegenwert.

wuerdest da nicht besser fahren?

ich nitze selbst den.hybridtarif und bin recht zufrieden, aber obwohl wir viele zellen habe, das hier ein sehr kleiner ort ist und ich praktisch neben.dem.mast wohne.mit 100prozent empfang, komme ich dank.der geringeren prioritaet nichtmal im ansatz  auf 50mbit lte.....sind eher so ca. 30maximal.


----------



## nuhll (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Ich habe hier nicht um Hilfe gefragt.

Von den theoretischen 56Mbits kommen derweil wenn es schlecht läuft zwischen 2 und 8 an. Das reicht nicht mal damit 2 HD schauen können, wir sind ein 2 Familien Haushalt.

Bietest mir als alternative einen über doppelt so teuren Vertrag an.. wtf, bist du Verkäufer? (und kriegst dafür nen like lol)

Und wie gesagt, das ist prinzipiell mit jedem Anbieter und Vertrag oder Anschluss möglich (so lange man es per Netzwerkkabel anschließen kann), das kann ja jeder machen wie er mag.


----------



## warawarawiiu (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*



nuhll schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nicht um Hilfe gefragt.
> 
> Von den theoretischen 56Mbits kommen derweil wenn es schlecht läuft zwischen 2 und 8 an. Das reicht nicht mal damit 2 HD schauen können, wir sind ein 2 Familien Haushalt.
> 
> ...



du hast zwar nicht um hilfe gefragt, aber das hier ist ein forum  und du hast einen thread eroeffnet in dem ich mein feedback und meine meinung gelassen habe.

so funktionieren foren.

ich sag ja.nicht dass deine idee schlecht ist, ich finde sie.sogar sehr interessant.

aber dafuer dass ich die datebstroeme nicht wirklich buendeln kann, fiele.fuer mich sowas schon flach.

habe im.elternhaus.uebrigens ein aehnliches problem.

dsl nur 2mbit, lte telekom nicht verfuegbar, vodafone einfach viel zu teuer und nach wie vor ohne volumenflatrate. auch ich waere froh wenns da endlich mal vernuenftige loesungen gaebe.


----------



## nuhll (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Praktisch braucht man doch keine Bündelung. Viele Programme sind sowieso multi threading fähig, dh, nutzen von Haus aus beide Leitungen == selber speed wie bündeln nur ohne den Stress... 

Das ist meiner Meinung (und ich habe mich Wochen und Monate informiert) die günstigste und einfachste Möglichkeit.

Mit deinem Premium Vertrag wäre nicht schlecht, aber man braucht trotzdem wenigstens einen DSL Anschluss, dh mindestens 230€ im Monat, weil sonst hast du halt einfach immer nen beschissenen Ping und z.B. bei schlechten Wetter kein ordentliches Internet. In der theorie müsste ich jetzt immer mindestens 12 Mbits haben, was hoffentlich für 2 hd streams reicht + das LTE was übrig ist, im bestenfall bis zu 78Mbits, bin ja mal gespannt. Übrigens ist hier sowieso nur 800er LTE Empfangbar.. das wegen nützen mir die bis zu 300Mbits eh nichts. Ich denke (!) aber das in Zukunft wahrscheinlich bessere LTE Flat Angebote kommen werden und dann kann cih an den oben genannten Router immer noch ne LTE SIM rein schmeißen...


----------



## ic3man1986 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Entweder habe ich es überlesen, oder es steht nicht drin. Warum nutzt du nicht den Speedport Hybrid Router? Der bündelt doch DSL und LTE.

Ein zweiter LTE Vertrag wird in der gleichen LTE Zelle nichts bringen.


----------



## Dooma (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Blöde Frage, aber lohnt sich das überhaupt? Du bezahlst 2 Leitungen um eine Überschneidung von höchstens ein paar Stunden am Abend abzufangen.
Wäre es nicht einfacher die Belastung über den Tag zu verteilen und evtl. einen Stream schon per Preload in der Nacht bzw. Vormittagsstunden vorzubereiten? Viele Streaming Anbieter bieten inzwischen auch Downloads an, um eben genau zu Zeiten schlechter Verbindung trotzdem schauen zu können.

Auch frage ich mich, wie das Load Balancing überhaupt arbeitet? Geht das nach einer festen Einteilung? Oder entscheidet das dynamisch? Beim Zocken kriegst du garantiert Probleme wenn mitten im laufenden Spiel die IP wechselt.


----------



## nuhll (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Entweder habe ich es überlesen, oder es steht nicht drin. Warum nutzt du nicht den Speedport Hybrid Router? Der bündelt doch DSL und LTE.
> 
> Ein zweiter LTE Vertrag wird in der gleichen LTE Zelle nichts bringen.



... Nein, du hast es nur nicht Verstanden.. 

Also der Telekom Hybrid Router kommt jeweils vor den Multi WAN fähigen Router, es ist aber, wie gesagt, egal was davor ist, so lange es per Netzwerk Kabel Internet zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich habe noch einen 1800er Mast in Reichweite, den werde ich versuchen, ansonsten bin ich mir sicher das die Verfügbare Bandbreite zwischen allen aufgeteilt wird und wenn ich nun 2 Anschlüsse habe müsste ich also auch 2 statt nur 1 Anteile davon abbekommen (theoretisch) ansonsten wie gesagt bleibt noch der 1800er Mast oder Hybrid abbestellen, kann ich ja 14 Tage testen.



Dooma schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber lohnt sich das überhaupt? Du bezahlst 2 Leitungen um eine Überschneidung von höchstens ein paar Stunden am Abend abzufangen.
> Wäre es nicht einfacher die Belastung über den Tag zu verteilen und evtl. einen Stream schon per Preload in der Nacht bzw. Vormittagsstunden vorzubereiten? Viele Streaming Anbieter bieten inzwischen auch Downloads an, um eben genau zu Zeiten schlechter Verbindung trotzdem schauen zu können.
> 
> Auch frage ich mich, wie das Load Balancing überhaupt arbeitet? Geht das nach einer festen Einteilung? Oder entscheidet das dynamisch? Beim Zocken kriegst du garantiert Probleme wenn mitten im laufenden Spiel die IP wechselt.



Ob es sinn macht oder nicht muss jeder entscheiden, ich zahle gerne etwas mehr um meine wenige wertvolle Zeit besser nutzen zu können. Und ganz ehrlich, wenn es hier 100Mbits geben würde würde ich auch 50 oder 60€ bezahlen... 

Wie das Load Balancing funktioniert kann man einstellen, z.B. Session basiert, was wohl das beste sein wird. Dann ändert sich die IP auch net während du z.B. irgendwo eingeloggt bist oder etwas spielst.


----------



## nuhll (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Alllllllllllllllllsooooooooooo. Das ganze ist nun fertig.

Leider kann ich bisher den 1800er Masten nicht per Richtfunk erreichen, aber da mach ich mich ran wenn das Wetter besser ist. Im Grunde ist die Leitung jetzt so wie ich es mir wünsche. Die Last wird über beide Anschlüsse verteilt, die 12Mbit vom DSL Anschluss sind sofort da, es gab bisher keine Probleme mit Banking APPs oder Banking Webseiten oder generell mit irgendeinem Dienst/Spiel. Super verteilt werden Origin/Steam/Blizzard Downloads auch, ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen.

Da ich beide LTE nun an einem 50Mbit Masten habe erreiche ich selbst bei schlechten Empfang Vollen Speed, was vorher unmöglich war - natürlich nur wenn es kein anderer nutzt.

Da die Kosten recht Überschaubar sind ~80€ für 2x Hybrid + einmalig 200€ + 2. Antenne, ca 100€ + (ggf. Anschlussgebühr) für den wirklich super schnellen und tollen Draytek Router, kann ich das nur jedem empfehlen der so schlechtes Internet hat wie ich.

Habe oben ein paar Bilder der nötigen Einstellungen im Draytek Router gemacht, aber normal sollte man das nicht mal brauchen, ist wirklich kinderleicht einzustellen, einzigste Stolperstein sind die verschiedenen Subnetzmasken, weil man damit ja normal nicht arbeitet, dafür habe ich euch oben aber ein Beispiel gezeigt mit dem es Wunderbar funktioniert.

Am geilsten wäre es jetzt natürlich wenn Vodafone endlich mit Ihrem Hybrid an den Start gehen, dann wäre ich 100%ig zufrieden und hätte auch was für die Ausfallsicherheit getan.

Wunderbar Lastverteilt werden bisher ohne jegliche Einstellunge battle.net, jdownloader (mit premiumize), origin, steam, Windows Updates.

PS: Ich glaube ein Sticky würde einigen Nutzern helfen.


----------



## nuhll (6. März 2017)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Könnte ein mod/admin mal den Titel auf ändern und [TUTORIAL] davor schreiben, eventuell anpinnen? Da die frage ja öfters vorkommt...


----------



## nuhll (18. November 2018)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

EDIT

Unser Dorf wurde ausgebaut... 150Mbit LTE (1800er) und 800er Mast in Reichweite.

Macht ca 200Mbits per LTE. Funktioniert super.

Sollte DSL ausgebaut werden mit ähnlichen werten, werde ich wechseln, vorher nicht.


----------



## testX1234 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Habe mir etwas Ähnliches damals aufgebaut, nur mit einem Lancom-Router, und prinzipiell die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, lief gut.
Man kann hinter dem MultiWAN-Router auch WLAN-Bridges (bspw. TPLINK TL-WR802N, 25euro) hängen, und so seinen Traffic bspw. auf bis zu 4 Internetzugänge (LAN / WLAN) loadbalancen.


----------



## nuhll (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Jo, der Draytek macht auch 3x (2x per lan) 1x per LTE.

Mittlerweile gibt es mehrere Consumer Geräte die das können.

Generell würde ich aber bei mehr als 2 Verbindungen eher auf ubiquiti setzen.

In nich mal nem halben Jahr bekommen wir 1Gbits Glasfaser. Dann ist das Setup Geschichte.


----------



## d3ad_id (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*

Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach dem Aufbau eines Netzwerks mit 2 Internetanschlüssen, auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Ich werde in meiner zukünftigen Wohnung leider auch nur eine 16er DSL Leitung von Vodafone bekommen, allerdings ist die LTE Abdeckung ganz gut. Das es von Vodafone leider (noch) keinen Hybrid Tarif gibt und von der Telekom ist zu teuer (P/L Verhältnis), bastel ich mir jetzt selber einen "Hybrid-Tarif" aus einem Unlimted LTE und DSL.

Nur welches Gerät ist aktuell am besten geeignet dafür? Aus dem letzten Post lese ich, dass es einiges neues gibt. Ich habe mir erstmal zum teste einen alten Linksys RV042 bei Ebay ersteigert.
Allerdings limitiert mich da der 100 MBit LAN Anschluss.

Wäre der Ubiquiti ER-X-SPF eine gute Wahl?


----------



## nuhll (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: 2 Internetleitungen "bündeln" bzw, gleichzeitig nutzen*



d3ad_id schrieb:


> Ich bin bei meiner Suche nach dem Aufbau eines Netzwerks mit 2 Internetanschlüssen, auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
> Ich werde in meiner zukünftigen Wohnung leider auch nur eine 16er DSL Leitung von Vodafone bekommen, allerdings ist die LTE Abdeckung ganz gut. Das es von Vodafone leider (noch) keinen Hybrid Tarif gibt und von der Telekom ist zu teuer (P/L Verhältnis), bastel ich mir jetzt selber einen "Hybrid-Tarif" aus einem Unlimted LTE und DSL.
> 
> Nur welches Gerät ist aktuell am besten geeignet dafür? Aus dem letzten Post lese ich, dass es einiges neues gibt. Ich habe mir erstmal zum teste einen alten Linksys RV042 bei Ebay ersteigert.
> ...



Hallo,
mit ubiquiti gear liebäugel ich auch, aber die hohen kosten für 10gbits... 

Ich kann das Draytek nur empfehlen, super Support, eine normale telefonnummer mit mehr oder weniger hilfreichen Mitarbeitern (muss man etwas hartnäckig bleiben, gibt auf jedenfall einen der sehr tief in der materie ist). Würde immer noch zu Draytek raten, von Preis/Leistung. Aber ubiquiti kann das selbe, mit nem schöneren UI (was ich so auf youtube gesehen habe).

Warum ist Telekom zu teuer? Ab 35-40€ im Monat unbegrenzt LTE, wtf? 

Du kannst übrigens auch reine LTE Tarife nehmen, aber Nachteil ist aber die durchgängig schlechte Latenz. Beim Hybrid Tarif hast du ja die Möglichkeit z.B. spiele NUR über DSL zu leiten (normaler Ping).

Telekom bietet für knapp 200€ nen Buisness LTE unlimited traffic/speed an.

Das wichtigste ist aber das du session basiertes load balancing machst, sonst gibts nur Probleme (z.B. mit Bankseiten, auch viele Foren usw)


----------

